# TTC #2 on clomid



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi. I am hoping to make contact with anyone in similar circumstances who is having repeat treatment with clomid. As I conceived within 3 cycles last time I have been prescribed only 3 rounds of clomid this time by my gynaecologist. I have completed 2 cycles- both BFN. This cycle is our last chance before returning to find out what further investigations we need/ what our next options are. My cycles were very predictable last time round whereas this time I have had a 38 day then a 26 day cycle. Just feeling frustrated/ disappointed. AF arrived today on this penultimate cycle and looking for some contact with others going through something similar. I would dearly love a sibling for our daughter.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello, 
Unfortunately I am not in the same position as being a realest on Clomid but I am in a very similar position with the cycles. My first 2 months on Clomid I didn’t ovulate at all. Then it started to work. Since then I have had periods on cd36 cd40 cd30 then cd36. I am currently on CD30 with no sign of anything happening but also no idea when to expect it. 
It’s so frustrating as I thought with this medication that once it got me ovulating it would make me have pretty regular cycles but that’s not been the case at all.
Xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice to hear from you. Yes after my first experience with clomid I too expected regular cycles. I actually used a couple of rounds of my leftover clomid from 2015 a few months back before it expired and those cycles were 29 and 22 days. On all but this last cycle we have mistimed intercourse by either not starting early enough or not going on late enough in the cycle so I feel I have wasted these few rounds. I don't use OPKs but just try to time dtd within a reasonable timescale. On my last 38 day cycle I had got a BFN at day 37 and assumed the clomid had stopped working then AF turned up the next day. How many cycles of clomid do you have and do you know what the next step is after that? It would be great just to be able to pick up the phone to gynae to ask all these questions about cycle length/ clomid resistance etc etc wouldn't it? xx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Ps I forgot to ask whether you have PCOS too?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, I don’t really know what my issues are now lol... I was tested for PCOS as was it having periods at all and they said I was pretty much borderline on the figures for it but all I got from that was that I don’t ovulate on my own. I am still waiting for AF this month, I got my progesterone blood test back today from Saturday and they said the numbers were very low. I don’t know what I am supposed to do now as I can’t underdtand why it would work for 4 months then just stop. 
It would be wonderful to have a specialist at the hospital to ask questions- the nurse that gave me me my results today couldn’t answer anything!
Xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

It is a bit of a weird one with PCOS. My hormone levels have always been within 'normal' limits so mine ended up being diagnosed on ultrasound scan. I didn't have periods for years so I know the clomid is working because I get one. I had a few periods a year after having my daughter and got excited that I might be ovulating again and then they just stopped. 
Are you under a gynaecologist or fertility centre? I have been quite lucky as all the people I have dealt with have been quite sympathetic to my anxieties. This time I am just under gynae but last time the fertility centre dealt with me. I think anyone who works in these fields should know someone who has been through fertility treatment then they would understand how stressful it is. My understanding was that if clomid works one time it should continue. I was just sent off with the tablets this time and was told there was no need for blood tests or follicle tracking scans xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I don’t get why the hospital does this- that’s how I feel like I have just been sent packing with a bunch of tablets and no real extensive investigations. I know I am inpatient and want it NOW lol but I don’t feel like they do enough at all. 
I am under a consultant at a specialist fertinilty clinic in my local hospital. I have been debating changing clinics but my husband thinks that will Just prolong the waits between appointments etc.
Xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

We're all inpatient about it and understandably so. I think clinics vary so much. Do you mind me asking where you are? We are in Leicestershire and they are not too bad really. Although I am
just under gynaecology at the moment the people on the end of the phone in that department have been quite helpful. I am anticipating needing more than just the clomid this time. I have another appt early December to find out what's next for us if no luck on this last round of clomid.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, we live in the north east. I am yet to find anyone on here from the same area which is frustrating. 
I spoke to my hospital yesterday who told me that is highly likely that I have been having periods but not ovulating (which I didn’t think was possible) so for the last 4 months I have been believing it has been working now I am co fused by everything!
I am on 150mg of Clomid and 1500mg of Metformin. They have said that I am now allowed to increase the Clomid dosage as that is the absolute maximum they will allow. I have to have one more month of taking it and they will do the follicle tracking scans again then I have my next appointment early December to discuss changing what we do. 
I am not sure if that will move to ivf or they have something else up their sleeve before that. 
Xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

It is very confusing about the ovulation. When I took my clomid in 2015 I had just one tracking scan & blood test and because I ovulated was just left to it after that. This time as I said I have just been left to it with the expectation that I would conceive within three cycles. Now I wonder whether I could not have responded to the clomid this time. When I go for review in December they said there would be more investigations- wish I'd asked now what these would be. They only mentioned repeat semen analysis. I had a HSG back in 2015 and recent hormone blood profiling so don't know what else would be needed. And it all takes time doesn't it. I know there is a procedure called IUI which was on the cards last time before IVF had clomid not worked. Because we already have a child we have to fund anything over & above clomid xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh fingers crossed you don’t need to have a HSG again. I had mine in August which was 5  months after I started Clomid. I did feel a bit frustrated as the results weee perfect but if they hadn’t been the 5 months of pumping drugs into my body would have been pointless surely the tests should be done first!
Yes, IUI was once mentioned to me but I hadn’t been again. I think it’s sinilar to ivf in the drugs you take but then then inject the  sperm rather than taking out the eggs
Xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep that's pretty much what I understand of IUI. Just a step back from IVF. They wouldn't prescribe clomid for me until I had had my HSG. As you say it would be pointless using clomid if there were a problem with the reproductive tract. However I have come across quite a few people who have only ended up having an HSG when things were not going as expected with clomid. What day of your cycle are you now on? xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh don’t know why they waited until then for me!
I’m on CD33 and no sign of my period. How about you? Xzz


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm just on CD6- so all prepared for starting again!! The waiting is agonising isn't it? The more time goes the more you get both hopeful & anxious at the same time xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Absolutely, if I hadn’t spoke to the hospital the other day I would be frantically doing pregnancy tests now.
Although them doing my bloods on day 28 would only tell if I had ovulated by day 21 meaning my period would be due after day 35 if I had ovulated. 2 of my last 4 periods have been longer than that so there is still a fair chance that 1) I could be due a period 2) I did actually ovulate and 3) thay would mean there was a chance of pregnancy.
Lol ever hopeful! 
I just can’t understand why I have had 4 months of periods when I have never in the past- surely that means I have been ovulating. But why stop now? 
Xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

I too assumed that having a period if you do not normally (like me) was a sure fire indicator of ovulation. And I cannot see why if your clomid has been working it would suddenly stop. Let's keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you, you too xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you. Do let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Will do, you too xxx


----------

